# Room treatment help / REW graph analyzation



## Ekko (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I'm currently building my home studio (-actually more of a control room, no real recording space here-) but continue to face the typical problems of room modes and cancelling. See pictures of graphs and room.

I'm not finished with treating the room, so at this stage I can still do small changes like moving furniture, adding / removing absorbers, diffusors, bass traps, carpets etc.

I tried to place the listening position at 38% of the room length and tried slight variations of this placement as well, but it didn't change for the better. I'd love some help in interpretation of the curve. As I understand, there's a strong frequency cancellation at 50Hz, 65-75Hz, some nasty notch at 125Hz and lots of modes, right?

Ah, and this makeshift kind of bed there's for some guests sleeping over at the moment... In case you wondered 

Thanx a bunch!
Best regards
Ekko


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the room?

Bryan


----------



## Ekko (Nov 18, 2011)

Ah, sorry, forgot:


10,7 ft height (3,27m)

18,7 ft length (5,70m)

11,9 ft width (3,63m)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The 50ish hz problem is a combination of the height mode and the width mode of the room. Each is about 2Hz either side of 50 combing to be more problematic.

The peaks between 100 and 150 are likely boundary reflection problems from the side walls.

Bryan


----------



## Ekko (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, width and height dimensions are close to each other, I guess there's not much I can do about that?
I got this big Ikea-Shelf on one side, it's diffusing a little, but probably not in the below 75Hz department.
The opposite wall is seeing some absorbers soon, mayyyybe I'll have a little clearer midrange with that.

I guess moving the sweet spot around won't help if the combing is due to the hight and width being so identical?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You might help a little with movement. Sometimes you can introduce a peak that will help offset a null and the other way around. Shelving is not diffusing. Maybe a tad better than a flat wall but not much - and certainly nowhere near 75Hz. Sorry.

Bryan


----------



## Ekko (Nov 18, 2011)

Bryan, thank you very much for your help.
So I will try to find a better spot in the room, first.
Seeing that the almost equal dimensions of width and height create problems, it probably won't help much to treat the corners with bass traps? Do you recommend any type of treatment like this at all?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There are some multi-dimensional modes in the room close to those problem areas. Bass control in corners also helps with decay time rather than just frequency response. 

Bryan


----------



## Ekko (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, I found a slightly better sweet spot and now I'd try treating the corners.
I was also thinking about inserting a second, lower ceiling. Just above the windows.


----------

